# Storage solution for hurricane panels?



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a bunch of metal hurricane panels, some longer at 12' in lengths, some shorter.

Don't have a garage or shed at this property. No room for it inside the home.

Trying to figure out what is the best way to store these panels.

So far only thing I can think of is to stack them up and tie them together - with ropes or straps and lay them against a fence, but still an eye sore.

A friend of mine suggested building a wood deck in the backyard and raise it two feet, and I can push the panels under the deck. Sounds good, but it seem more like buying a pair of shoes to get change for a pack of gum.

Anyone with any creative ideas (besides mounting them on the windows) please feel free to chime in


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No pictures of what they look like, no clue what there made off, hard to say how to store them.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

They are galvanized metal.

Width I say it's about 12-16", lengths 4', 6', 12' varies. Total number about 60 pieces.

They look like this when installed before the hurricane hits.










However, when there isn't any storm coming, they are a pain to store. The individual panel looks like this.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Without some storage I can see why your stuck.
Any chance you could spring for some of those far batter looking roll up type that mount over the windows?
Look better, easyer to use, no storage problum.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

There are roll up types and there are sliding ones accordian types the closes horizontally.










However, this is an investment rental so there are already mounting plates for each panel below and above each window and door. I inherited these panels and just need to figure out a way to store them.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A shed sure would look better then your other suggestions.


----------



## hwyfuzz (May 17, 2013)

*Any Ideas Yet?*

I see this thread is about a year old with no answer other than installing something that is not the product that currently exists (accordions, roll downs, etc.), and as stated before not to include a shed. Building a wooden storage box isn't practical due to weathering, unless its made with teak or some poly material - both economically unbalanced for this type of product. I had considered attaching supports on the exterior of my shed - but the weight of these are dense, and covering with just a tarp may not be appealing to the eyes.

Any contribution to a viable idea that is economically sound, materials easily purchased for the build, and is outside the ideas already addressed, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah. what was the outcome of this ?


----------



## tklash (May 15, 2021)

hwyfuzz said:


> *Any Ideas Yet?*
> 
> I see this thread is about a year old with no answer other than installing something that is not the product that currently exists (accordions, roll downs, etc.), and as stated before not to include a shed. Building a wooden storage box isn't practical due to weathering, unless its made with teak or some poly material - both economically unbalanced for this type of product. I had considered attaching supports on the exterior of my shed - but the weight of these are dense, and covering with just a tarp may not be appealing to the eyes.
> 
> Any contribution to a viable idea that is economically sound, materials easily purchased for the build, and is outside the ideas already addressed, would be greatly appreciated.


Any solution to the storage issue?


----------



## georgemcq (Feb 19, 2018)

You replied to an 8 year old post and most have probably found a solution and moved on.


----------

